# What time is best to feed your hedgie?



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Bowser comes home this Thursday (finally!!) and I was just wondering what time is best to feed him to get on a regular routine. What time's do you guys feed your hedgies?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

A lot of people and on the following routines:

*Morning*

Weight and Inspect Hedgie
Verify Amount of Kibble Eaten
Verify Water Drank
Spot Clean (Stool)
Examine Stool

*Evening*

Clean Cages
Refill Water and Kibble
Clean Hedgehog Wheel

Others

*Morning*

Weight and Inspect Hedgie
Verify Amount of Kibble Eaten
Verify Water Drank
Spot Clean (Stool)
Examine Stool
Clean Cages
Refill Water and Kibble
Clean Hedgehog Wheel

I have a personal preference of checking to ensure my hedgehog is okay after their activities in the morning and doing the first list and then letting them sleep.

When it becomes closer to evening/night I clean out their bowls refill the water and count out the kibble and clean the wheel I do it late that way I know less issues with the water sitting for so long etc.

I like to do this cause for the most part my girls never get up in the day unless I wake them or they need to take care of business. I find it works fine since I wake them for bonding each day and offer a few treats and such 

Its up to you how you choose and as time goes on it'll be developed on your hedgehog's personality as well.


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks! I feel like the first method would be better too! I just wasn't sure when they usually eat and everything! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I feed Inky right before I go to bed, because his food is soft and I don't want it to go bad. But basically, just make sure the dish is full day and night so your hedgie can eat all they need.


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds good to me!  Bowser's going in my room, and I stay up really late usually, so I guess I should just pick a time normal people go to bed  and make sure it's always full during the day, since i enjoy sleeping in rather late most days! Maybe me and Bowser will be on the same sleep schedule, just kidding


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I give fresh food at night also  I leave it during the day in case they get hungry and venture out, which rarely happens with my two. Then about a half hour before I know they will come out I clean it out and give the new stuff, usually 8:30pm.


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh that's a good idea too! Gosh, I'm so excited to get him, it's all I've been thinking about! I'm so excited to start sharing with all of you what works best, what he likes and so on and so on! Thanks for all the help  Hopefully tomorrow or Wednesday I can get the cage all set up, I'm even excited to build that!


----------

